# Full Metal Alchemist Club



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

:3 I know there are other people who like it out there. Come on, I don't bite. Hard.

Talk about anything FMA related, share vids/fics/fanart, Discuss the anime or manga... Go nuts guys~! 

The only thing I require of you to join is answer one or more of these simple questions!

1. Who is your favorite character?
2. Anime or manga? Why?
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
4. Least favorite character?
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?  


Members
Full Metal Cookies
Thorn
Dragonclaw
Shadow Serenity
Chimera
Minnow
FMA_X_ANS
Keta


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

Join, eventhough I haven't even seen #11 yet? @_@

1. Who is your favorite character?
 Either Edward Elric or Roy Mustang

2. Anime or manga? Why?

 Anime...dub...Couldn't get my hands on the Japanese Subbed or the manga...

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!

 Haven't seen any yet fanart or fanfics yettttt ^^;;

4. Least favorite character?

 Um...Tucker...I still feel sick about when I think about what he did to his own daughter and wife...

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?

 Ehehehh... not yet...

I liked episodes 9 and 10, so far...they were rather mood lightening... =D
Imma go watch #11 now...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

:3 oh, you'll love it. <3 and you can read the manga on readmanga.com or onemanga.com.  and you're not missing much from the original Japanese Anime - I've seen it, and it's pretty much the same but with different wording in stuff.

*fills out questions herself*

1. Who is your favorite character? _Edward and Alfons(from the movie)_
2. Anime or manga? Why? _I like both equally~_
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please! _Too many to list. @A@ Although I can recommend some great artists on dA and writers on LJ_
4. Least favorite character? _Tucker and Dante. D< _
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? _Yes and <333333_

um. hi! *waves*


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

...I still feel sick abou Tucker and how the dude (forgot his name) make the Chimera explode...I WANTED to throw up... erggghhh T^T


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't like Tucker. D: poor Nina.  That ep actually makes me and my friends cry. :C

(psst 'that dude''s name is Scar)


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't really cry over anime...I just feel gooey inside in the bad way...
Okay, thanks for giving me Scar's name...

*watching ep. 12 now*


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Who is your favorite character?
Roy Mustang 8D

2. Anime or manga? Why?
Manga. Simply because I like it more 8D

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Nope sorry.

4. Least favorite character?
Um ... I don't know ^^' They are all pretty interesting, but probably Tucker, or the guy with the mannequin doll alchemy thing (I forgot his name)

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?
I have, and it's a nice way to finish off the FMA anime series.

Oh yeahs, join. And Scar's real name is John Bob. ^^


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, Roy Mustang OWNS doesn't he? >8D
(When I first saw him, I recognized him from your previous avatar before the forums were wiped =D)
Unfortunately, I couldn't help cracking up when he wen't "I LOVE DOGS!!" annddd the "THAT DAY, ALL FEMALE OFFICERS WILL BE REQUIRED TO WEAR TINY MINISKIRTS!!" in episode 13...it was _priceless_!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes indeed. 8D  Me and my sister were lolling at that when we first saw it. And there's also that filler episode later on in the series (late 30's I believe) based on Mustang's group. That was hilarious.

What would FMA be without them 8D


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 27, 2008)

|D welcome!

Also, just 'cuz, here's some FMA Icons!

























































































If anyone knows what the 'Armstrong and the Armstrongettes' one is from PLEASE TELL ME.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 27, 2008)

I shall join. :o

1. Who is your favorite character?
Winry. YES! <33

2. Anime or manga? Why?
Hm. I really like the anime, but it's like... never shown, so I'm gonna say the manga.

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Unfortunately, I haven't. D:

4. Least favorite character?
Not sure, really. I don't care for Lust very much.

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?
Nope. Gonna finish what's posted of the manga first. :P

Edit: Oh, and I'll post one of my past icons I'd used for a while. It's not mine, so I don't take credit for it. Found it online.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 28, 2008)

xDDDD nice icon!

"I LOVE DOGS....AND THEY NEVER ASK FOR A PAYCHECK!!!" xDDD
I always pictured Roy as the serious type...that's why I lol'd =D


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2008)

Joining! <3 FMA is amazing~

*1. Who is your favorite character?*
LING LING LING LING LING LING LING RANFANAPHONE~

*2. Anime or manga? Why?*
Manga, because I really just enjoyed it more. Plus it's got Ling in it, and Kimbley has better hair. :P
I still love the anime, though.

*3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!*
'Fraid not, but if I do I will post it!

*4. Least favorite character?*
Not really sure. I like most people in FMA.
Tucker made me cry, though. D: Ninaaa...

*5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?*
Seen it, own it, love it~


----------



## Minnow (Jun 28, 2008)

Yay, FMA! 

*1. Who is your favorite character?*
Fuery
*2. Anime or manga? Why?*
Can't really judge because I haven't been able to read the manga yet, but I just finished the whole anime a few weeks ago and LOVED it.
*3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!*
Not lately, except for the human transmutation circle desktop I found on DA. Here.
*4. Least favorite character?*
Probably Archer.
*5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? *
Yes, I saw it after the series. I liked it mostly. The structure of the story bugged me a little, though. It seems like they tried to squeeze in a little to much into the movie and the whole 'invading Amestris' part seemed rushed and such. But it was good!


----------



## Thorn (Jun 28, 2008)

xDD I love the ever present joke: "I AM NOT SHORT!!!:


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Who is your favorite character?
    Haven't seen enough to know Dx

2. Anime or manga? Why?
    Haven't read the Manga yet... I forgot to actuall while at [blank]'s house...

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
    I have... But no telling because I don't want to embarress it's author >.>

4. Least favorite character?
    Hess, because he is a real life Nazi (or rather, was.)

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
    I did, and I really liked it, except for the fact the ending didn't really change anything other than the fact that Ed and Al are together.


----------



## Keta (Jun 29, 2008)

1. Who is your favorite character?
Edward = lolawesomexD. Roy is pretty pwn too. :D
2. Anime or manga? Why?
Manga... watched a bit of the anime, but not much to say anything. I heard that hte manga's better, but I'll try watching the anime when I have time.
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
No, except... Link.
4. Least favorite character?
...? 
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
No, unfortunately.

Add me to list?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 29, 2008)

*adds people* :3 hi guys!


EDIT:

Some fanart that I really like on dA!

<3  - check out the rest of her stuff! It's great~  
<3 - here too.
<3 - Here too. x3

That's all for now~


----------



## Chimera (Jun 29, 2008)

FMC I love that second picture. XD

... I just realized I *do* have something to contribute!

MMVs! (All of these have spoilers for the manga in them, btw.)

Super Star - This one's my favorite Ling/Ran Fan tribute. <3
Run Run Away - XD; A pretty good summary of everything I love about the manga~
Jetpack - This is my favorite Ed tribute, actually~
An Alchemist in a Midnight Mass - I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU MAKE AN MMV INTENSE, BUT THIS ONE MANAGES IT.


----------



## Belmont (Jun 29, 2008)

Watched the anime and want to join i guess.

1. Who is your favorite character?
Mustang or Fuhrer King Bradly

2. Anime or manga? Why?
Anime because i could never find the manga.

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Nope

4. Least favorite character?
Armstrong or Tucker (You bastard Tucker)

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
Yes and it was good all around. Wish i had it :sad:


----------



## Sakka (Jun 29, 2008)

*1. Who is your favorite character?*

That's a hard one. Its between Mustang, Havoc, Hughes (god rest his soul), or Hohenheim. Lust and Scar are also up there, oh my. Wait I have an idea ! 

*1. Who are your favorite characters?*

Mustang, Havoc, Hughes, Hohenheim, Scar, and Lust. :D

*2. Anime or manga? Why?*

Anime. I never really got to read the manga, however its on the top of my list of things to do. 

*3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!*

Alas, no. 

*4. Least favorite character?*

..... The background character from episode 3. He just makes me angry. 

*5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? *

I saw it, and although I'm a fan of FMA I didn't think it lived up to the rest of the Anime. It just left me hanging for more. The OVA's were great though. Especially the one that show Ed celebrating his birthday in our world.


----------



## Black Poison (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Cookies!!   :D

*1. Who is your favorite character?* hmmm..why do you have to make me pick which one i like best..ugh..mmmk.. my fav would have to be:  Maes Hughes. 2nd would be Marta( the snake chimera, right? )
*2. Anime or manga?* anime, never read the manga
*3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately?* no
*4. Least favorite character?* Führer King Bradley
*5. Have you seen The Movie?* What did you think? Yes, and it was Alright.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Ep.25 was the closetest I've ever got to crying on anime. Ever.
I miss Hughes...Can I have a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## Belmont (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn that was a tough episode for me too. How can you do that to a guy obsessed with his daughter! Its just... wrong.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 2, 2008)

Poor Maes :( Oh well, at least someone is trying to avenge him in the manga version. (In the anime, I'm pretty sure they don't go to such lengths)


----------



## Belmont (Jul 2, 2008)

Acually they do. SPOILER: Roy goes to the Fuhrer's house and kills him for killing Maes. I believe thats what happens in the manga, no?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

I miss Hughes T^T It was fun how he obsessed over his daughter so much...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 3, 2008)

@Belmont: Oh yeah 8D How did I forget that xD

No, they don't do that in the manga. SPOILER? In the manga, the military successfully frame one of the state alchemists for his death, and Mustang is trying to find a way to avenge Hughes.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 3, 2008)

In the Manga, who do they blame?


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

I am going to join because I used to like it. XD

1. Who is your favorite character? 
Roy Mustang
2. Anime or manga? Why? 
Anime, because there was opening and ending songs! A huge bonus. <3
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please! 
I have, but the link's not with me right now, and it's from a Japanese site. 
4. Least favorite character? 
...that's very hard. None, I guess
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
No.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh hello thar.

@Belmont: I forgot her name, and I am also too lazy to look it up, but it's the woman who was bodyguarding Ed when he found out the Philosophers Stone's ingredients and the original form Envy used [SPOILER: just in case ;P]to kill Maes before changing into the form of his wife.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragon claw: Lieutenant Ross?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, that's the one. But they soon learn it's not her in about 2 chapters. 

By the way, when some people say the manga/anime split at this part of the series, they are wrong. The wedge appears upon the arrival of Greed.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2008)

It's fun watching episode 13...over...and over...@_@


----------



## Belmont (Jul 6, 2008)

Fullmetal vs. Flame?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah...
Oh, and for the sake of conversation: does anyone have a favorite episode?


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 7, 2008)

|D last one. And if the Movie counts, that one. xD

And I have my own question:

Favorite pairing, if any?

Mine are EdHeiderich, Elricest, and AlWinry. OMG het.

*cough*


----------



## Thorn (Jul 7, 2008)

None yet... ^^;; ((Another reason why I suck!! Yey!!))


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

My favourite episode is probably the Flame Alchemist; The Bachelor and Warehouse 13 episode.

And my favourite shipping is the Burning Rockets (RoyAlfonse) 8D


----------



## Thorn (Jul 7, 2008)

I sorta like Roy x Ed...I think... x_X


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't support shippings? I don't either, but it would be funny if some of these were real. 8D


----------



## Thorn (Jul 7, 2008)

xDD
Oh yeah.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 7, 2008)

My favourite episodes would be Fullmetal vs. Flame and Laws and Promises (last epsiode)

For pairings, I would say Roy and Hawkeye


----------



## Chimera (Jul 7, 2008)

Favorite episode? Not a clue.

Favorite pairings? I'M LIKE THE BIGGEST LING/RAN FAN FANGIRL EVER. 8D I love Roy/Riza, Kimbley/Scar, and possibly Ed/Ling too.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool! =3


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 12, 2008)

Hell yes awesome vid about my fave pairing ever! :D Awesome song too


----------



## Thorn (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay *Join*

1. Who is your favorite character?
Ed. Or Roy. Or Al. Or Sloth.....
2. Anime or manga? Why?
Anime. Only one I've remembered to see.
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
...Search for FMA/FullMetal Alchemist on Photobucket. There are tons.
4. Least favorite character?
Probably Fuhrer King Bradley. His eye just creeps me out. <<;;
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
No. I want to see it. I've seen the OVA's...

Also, animated Wrath banner I made. The 2nd bounce screws up. A lot.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 2, 2008)

My favorite episode is probably the Warehouse 13 one. I just love the way all the characters in the military interact with each other. My second favorite is probably Full Metal vs. Flame.


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 3, 2008)

Uh, can I join?

1. Who is your favorite character?
Ed. You just can't love him.

2. Anime or manga? Why?
The Anime, because I haven't seen the Manga... yet...

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
No... Sorry...

4. Least favorite character?
I don't know. I like them all (even the bad guys...)

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
I have. It was very good. I loved it. Although, I'm sad Ed didn't go out with Winry...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Which reminds me for some unknown reason. Didn't Hiromu Arakawa say there would only 79/89 chapters in the manga? Seems like the manga will never end 8D


----------



## Minnow (Aug 4, 2008)

Videos, anyone?

Let It Be-About their mom and such.
Full Metal vs. Flame Mortal Kombat!
Don't Stop Me Now
She Spider-I love this one
This Is Halloween-Featuring the Homunculus*

*So, uh, if you have a single Homunculus it's just Homunculus, so if you have multiple Homunculus, then should it stay Homunculus, or become Homunculus's, or should it be Homunculi?


----------



## Belmont (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they pronouce it as Homunculi in the anime when they're talking about more that one of them.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, my friend told me something about Ed eating for Al in the manga. So he eats like, twice as much. I haven't read far enough to confirm this, but I was wondering if it was true.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 24, 2008)

yep. That's why he sleeps so much too |D


----------



## surskitty (Aug 25, 2008)

There are rumours of a second FMA anime.

Discuss.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope it follows the Manga more |D so much badassery on Ed's part that MUST BE ANIMATED.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 25, 2008)

[shrug] But then it'd be a rehash of the manga and the anime diverged fairly decently.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 25, 2008)

Hm.  Well, it could be them trying to get home from our world?  Although it might not have that much action...?


----------



## surskitty (Aug 25, 2008)

We've already had that in the form of the movie.  It'd be dumb to make it again.  :/


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 26, 2008)

1. Who is your favorite character? 
Hmm... Al. Definetely Al.
2. Anime or manga? Why?
Manga, just because anime is expensive, and I can read it in a power outage.
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Ugh... I"m not far enough in the manga to read fics yet. I only be to book 9.
4. Least favorite character?
Well, Roy's a jerk in the manga (poor Maria), but uh... I'd have to say whoever in Alderan created the Homunculi. Why did Greed have to die? WHYY! (and by being what, boiled down? Geez.)
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
Having not watched the anime, no, i have not.

So, yeah, only just got volume nine, and right now I want to kick Roy in the groinitals so hard he can never breed. Partly because I wouldn't want any kid to be raised by him, and partly because of what he did to Maria Ross.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 26, 2008)

You'll start liking Roy again after you read a little further, trust me. :D


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to join.

1. Who is your favorite character?
I don't know really know for sure. I like a lot of the characters, so for now I'll go with Roy.

2. Anime or manga? Why?
Anime, I don't tend to read mangas very often.

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
I don't really bother with that kind of stuff. I just really like the show.

4. Least favorite character?
I'll have to go with Dante. I just don't like her.

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
No I didn't, but I really want to because (I don't know for sure, but) I think it may take place after the anime ending, which is really annoying me. I WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!!!


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 26, 2008)

Meowzie-chan said:


> So, yeah, only just got volume nine, and right now I want to kick Roy in the groinitals so hard he can never breed. Partly because I wouldn't want any kid to be raised by him, and partly because of what he did to Maria Ross.


x3 don't let moon-panther hear you say that, she'd harm you.  She's the biggest Roy fan I've seen. xD

Uh.  But anyway. Another idea I had about the new FMA:

perhaps It could be the future? x3 like, Ed's kids and whatever?

(spoiler for me being a pairing nazi) I swear to god that if it IS that, and Ed ends up with Winry I WILL CHOKE A BITCH.  I refuse to ship EdWin. And not because I don't like seeing Ed with people (I do. a lot), but because I see her fitting better with Al. AlWin FTW!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 26, 2008)

Ed's kids? While that would be interesting, honestly I'd rather see them just remake the anime so it's more similar to the manga. D: Put Ling in, at least! ... And the rest of the people from Xing while they're at it!


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I would too. :3  I really wanna see Fetus!Envy animated. XD it'd be FUNNY.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 27, 2008)

OH YES. That too. :D Fetus!Envy in a jar had me laughing so hard~


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 27, 2008)

I especially liked this part:

(this link is a spoiler!)

x3 he's frigging cute~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, fetus Envy was cute :) But the thing that made me laugh most was Pride's first appearence when he was 'rolling' around the tunnel. He looked so happy 8D


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 28, 2008)

Chimera said:


> You'll start liking Roy again after you read a little further, trust me. :D


Really? Thanks. (I still stand by my earlier statement of not wanting him to have kids. I mean, think about it...)

Hmm... should I go and look for a scanlation site? I'm really slow at buying books...


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 28, 2008)

Try here


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 29, 2008)

I wish to join... 
1.My favorite character is general mustang
2.Anime its animated
3.no
4. I hate none of them.
5.The movie awesome

have you seen the filler episode? its hillarious


----------



## surskitty (Aug 30, 2008)

...?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Aug 30, 2008)

There are a few fillers though. But I think you mean the Flame Alchemist/Bachelor/Warehouse 13 don't you? :)


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 30, 2008)

yea for onemanga. I was going through Inuyasha there for a while, too... but then I had to leave and forgot to bookmark. ;.; I remembered to mark this time, though. Thanks, FMC.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Aug 31, 2008)

Lol. I think the Chibi Party OVA is hilarious. Envy with teh pink sparklies!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 14, 2008)

Yay! They put the anime back on cartoon network today!

EDIT: My bad. they showed an episode, which mislead me to beleive they were putting it back on. It turns out they are showng a movie this week, then returning to normal next week. What's the point of showing a single episode out of the blue, then not putting it back on?


----------



## Nope (Sep 29, 2008)

FMC made me like FMA.

1. Who is your favorite character?
Ed <333
2. Anime or manga? Why?
Anime, though I have only seen to #7. I didn't even know there was a manga before I read it on wikipedia.
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Yes, on Dev.art. Just search it for pics.
4. Least favorite character?
For now, only Tucker. Glad it's just anime...
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?
Nope. Though I hope to see it someday.


----------



## Daigonite (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Who is your favorite character?
Hm... must pick from Sheska, Liza Hawkeye and Black Hayate...
2. Anime or manga? Why?
Manga. The art is absolutely amazing, and has a more unusual plotline. Although the Government Manipulation plotline is absolutely my favorite generic plotline, it is still rather generic.
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
No... I don't look for FMA art?
4. Least favorite character?
Shou Tucker
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?
'Twas alright. Interesting to see a Nazi-related film that mentions the Gypsies more than the Jews.

Personally, I thought that FMA was a good anime and series altogether, but Edward Elric Fangirls... well, let's just say I know one personally and her voice climbs 10 octaves when a pic of Ed is flashed in front of her face.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Who is your favorite character?
Uhm, probably Envy. 

2. Anime or manga? Why?
Not sure here. They take completely different turns and the plot kinda swerves away from the original in the Anime, so probably the manga. (Even if I've only got to chapter 53 or so)

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Nope.

4. Least favorite character?
Guhuh not sure here. I wasn't a huge fan of Greed, but Greed being in Ling's body is something new. I want to see how this goes. Tucker, for the whole Chimera thing is also up there.

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?
Yes. I really wish I didn't. The Anime ended pretty well, and the movie just kinda... well, the actual ending was okay, but all the stuff before that sucked pretty bad. 



Spoiler



What's up with the gypsy? What makes rockets good enough to pass through the gate? Why can the evil girl use alchemy the second she gets through the gate? Does Ed really have to sound that emo? His dad left _again_? Why do people know about Envy - has he been though the gate before?


Really, it just raises to many questions and isn't done that well. :/


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't watched the movie, but they should make another one/OVA/2nd series to answer the questions.


----------



## PichuK (Oct 2, 2008)

^
no they shouldn't, imo


----------



## Keltena (Oct 3, 2008)

I just started watching it today. I'm nine episodes in and oh my god, I'm completely hooked. Joinjoinjoinplease? ^^"
_
1. Who is your favorite character?_
Not sure yet. Roy Mustang cracks me up, though.
_2. Anime or manga? Why?_
I haven't read the manga... I've heard it's pretty different from the anime, apparently.
_3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!_
I just started watching today, so no. xD
_4. Least favorite character?_
Aww... I like the characters, though.
_5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?  _
Nope. How does the movie go with the anime timeline-wise?


----------



## PichuK (Oct 3, 2008)

The movie is a follow-up to the anime, about a year (?) later.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, okay.

Episode 22, and yay fourth wall breakage!

"What's the problem?"
"It's that _I_ haven't made an appearance lately."

:D


----------



## Keltena (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so so so sorry for the double post, but... I finished it and I had to post.

I'm not even sure what I think. That was... pretty mindscrew-y. I think it was some sort of awesome, but I'm not sure what sort. My brain is still kind of hurting. o.o Right now I'm just sort of thinking "yaaaaay, 



Spoiler: Ep 51



Roy


 is somehow not dead!" (I mean, you kill my favorite character, no way in hell you're killing off my second favorite too.)

So... hm. Ookay. ^_^


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 4, 2008)

Wait until you see the movie, I _cried_. >:


----------



## Keltena (Oct 4, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Wait until you see the movie, I _cried_. >:


O...kay? (You're _scaring_ me. ;_;)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 4, 2008)

It's just that  THEY KILLED OFF TWO OF MY FAVE CHARS. D:

*angst*


----------



## Keltena (Oct 5, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> It's just that  THEY KILLED OFF TWO OF MY FAVE CHARS. D:
> 
> *angst*


D;

I cried, too. But more because I found the ending so completely depressing.

Who were your two favorite characters who died? ;_;


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 5, 2008)

Alfons Heiderich and Hoho-papa. ;A;

I still cry for the first one.  Damn me being a wuss.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought so. That first one was just _cruel._

Eh, I can understand. I'd probably still cry if I watched episode 25 again. ;_;


----------



## Minnow (Oct 13, 2008)

Fwee, videos:

Greed-I Want it All
Greed (again)-TNT 
Fighting Scenes-Through the
 Fire and Flames 

As you can tell, I'm in a rock-ish mood right now.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooh. Remember that question earlier about if I'd seen any good fanfics or fanart? I did! :D

Photograph
Right

_Photograph_ is sad, _Right_ is funny. Both are awesome.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 16, 2008)

Is there any significance to the names 'Havoc' and 'Fuery'?


----------



## Keltena (Oct 16, 2008)

Minnow said:


> Is there any significance to the names 'Havoc' and 'Fuery'?


Um, I think it's just theme naming?


----------



## Minnow (Oct 16, 2008)

That's what I thought, but you never know. MAYBE THEY'RE SPIES. WHO'RE _FURIOUSLY_ causing _HAVOC_.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 16, 2008)

oh em gee, conspiracy theory~ :o


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 17, 2008)

Actually they're named after WW... II I think? Airplanes. x3

The Hawkeye one is FECKING SCARY LOOKING.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 19, 2008)

Lieutenant Riza Hawkeye

Well, at least the modern version. I remember seeing a model of a Hawkeye at our local hobby shop and thought about her, but didn't really think to look it up.


EDIT: Me no want double post, see? Nobody post yet, so I edit.

So I had this neat-ish idea about what someone could do with alchemy, but wasn't quite sure if it could work. Well, two connected things.

First one is to have some kind of glove-like things that have clear, sealed pocket type things on the palm that are filled with water. I was thinking that if one could change states of matter with alchemy then they could freeze the water into any kind of shape, such as the shape of a transmutation circle, allowing them to basically do anything alchemic-ally(?) without wasting time drawing circles.

My other idea is similar, as it also relies on changing states of matter. I don't have as much faith in this idea, but maybe they could create ice out of 'thin air' by bringing together and freezing the water vapor in the air. They could make all sorts of shapes like weapons (Ice Sword!) or whatever. Just an idea.


----------



## Nope (Oct 22, 2008)

Both of the ideas are good, I say!

Also, I drew Chimera Ed... two times! But I haven't uploaded them. I will upload them, somehow. I drew them while driving (My dad was driving, I was sitting in the bck, drawing stuff), so they're worse than they would be, but I'm happy with 'em, nonetheless. I noticed that the first Chimera Ed looks like a Mightyena with Ed's hair and weird eyes after I was finished with it :| The second one, well, I drew him with the markings of Black Hayate, or at least how I remembered them being.

Also also, I'm trying to sprite Chibi Ed... But it's not going so well. Finished with the head, but I'm not happy with the eyes... or nose... or cheeks...

Look in my siggy. Have you tried? xD


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. I just saw the movie. That is so awesome.

Also, we just did law of conservation of mass in science. The teacher was talking like Ed in the "Something can't be made out of Nothing." way. I was just laughing. The whole lesson. XD


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 23, 2008)

Ah, finally.

Heavy Arms Alchemist, at your service.

1. A tie between Anime!Pride, Armstrong, Izumi, Ed and Roy. And Hughes.
2. Anime. I saw it first and reading the manga kind of ruins it for me. Wish I read it first though.
3. Sadly no.
4. Scar and Gluttony. And Former Brigadier-General Basque Grand.
5. Yes. Needs more humor.

Beam Sign me up, Scotty!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah, I've just started to get into this series. Is awesome :]

1. Who is your favorite character?
I'm... not sure. I don't really have a favorite yet. I have however, taken a liking to Ed. :]

2. Anime or manga? Why?
Quite personally, the anime. I DO try to finish the manga, but the chapters are too long so it doesn't hold my attention for long.
Plus watching the anime gives me an excuse to stay up past 1:30 AM so :I

3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!
Only yours, FMC. ;]

4. Least favorite character?
Scar in the manga. He scares me :[

5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?  
Ain't seen it. >>

Join plz? :D?


----------



## Minnow (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, buh? Jeez. So I just finished watching episode 3, because I'm re-watching the anime, and when Ed kicked Al into the water, shouldn't Al's blood seal have washed off?


----------



## Keltena (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, it was probably written on there pretty securely. I'd say it's more of a "stay away from water, it _could_ have dire consequences" thing than "if you touch water you die."


----------



## Minnow (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, probably, but still, dried blood washes off pretty easily.

Well, in any case, shouldn't he have sunk, too? A suit that big holds quite a bit of water, and it doesn't seem like it would be very good for swimming.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 24, 2008)

Shhh, they didn't want you to notice all that. >>


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 25, 2008)

But Al is superman! He can do anything! :)
I think the water is shallow? I can't remember that far though :)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 25, 2008)

Dragonclaw said:


> But Al is superman! He can do anything! :)
> I think the water is shallow? I can't remember that far though :)


It was indeed shallow.

Remember further in the anime that Al once again fell into a river and the only reason that the seal wasn't broken was because of the Stone holding his soul and therefore, the blood seal is permanent..


----------



## Minnow (Oct 25, 2008)

On another note, who braids Ed's hair? I would think he does it himself, but it seems like that much braiding would be extremely difficult to do to yourself. I don't know much about braiding, though, so I wouldn't know. Al's hands are to big and clumsy to deal with intricate hair-styling, and anyway, I don't think that's the kind of thing he would know how to do, and aside from that, I doubt Ed would let him. 

So who? Winry? Mustang? Hughes? Maybe he can braid hair with alchemy...


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2008)

Ed does it himself - in the manga, there's one scene where he braids it in like...2.5 seconds because his dad said they had similar hairstyles. (Ed had been wearing a ponytail, like Hoho)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 27, 2008)

Joinage. Just started watching on Saturday's Adult Swim. Awesome show.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanna join!

*1. Who is your favorite character?* Alphanos and Winry are tied.
*2. Anime or manga? Why?* Manga, becuase I've neversen theanime.
*3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!* Sorry, nope.
*4. Least favorite character?* LING! I hatetha dude.
*5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think?*Nope.


----------



## Minnow (Nov 9, 2008)

*Warning: The following rant applies to the anime, as I have not read the manga completely yet.*

You know, I definitely side with (*sigh* I don't think a name justifies a spoiler, but...) Greed about Al's, ah, _situation_. Okay, so he can't feel, taste, or smell. _So what?_ _Why do you care about this, Al? You're freaking immortal. You're a hundred times stronger than you would ever be if you had a human body._ 

Yeah, tasting and smelling are nice sometimes, but their potential benefits are _steamrolled_ by the fact that you're practically indestructible. Oh, yeah, and you'll _live forever._ You (Well, Ed, actually) have achieved what human beings have sought after since the birth of Alchemy. _You have accomplished what Dante and Hohenheim have been working at their entire lives._ You are a god, essentially. Immortality, unbelievable strength, freedom from the 'ails of the flesh'. Oh, that reminds me. _You'll never get sick. Nor feel pain._ You have been given the chance of a lifetime-no a thousand lifetimes. _Life has given you lemons, don't complain and ask for apples. Don't spit in the face of God. What the hell is your problem? _Why do you want to be human, when you have been given a _flawless body?_ 

I don't know how to better get my point across, so I'll leave it at that.

But, really, Al. I mean, wow...

*EDIT: *Yes, yes. I _understand_ Al's reasons for wanting a true body. Blahblahblahcan'trememberyoursmellblahblahblahcan'teatblahblahblahdoesn'tfeelhumanblahblahblah. _Get over it. You should be grateful._

Oh, yes, also, Ed, same goes for you. Okay, _maybe_ getting the leg back, but really. Your right arm will never hurt, or break irreversibly. You've won many battles with your arm. _You can transmute your arm._ Your arm is a semi-perfect, thought out _machine. It is better than a real arm. Embrace it._

Come to think of it, how does a country with century old technology manage to develop better prosthetics than modern day ones?

*EDIT, AGAIN:* Whew, big rant.
*
EDIT, AGAIN, AGAIN: *Forgot to say this, but, screw the popular opinion, I think Al looks better when he's younger with short hair than in the movie, with longer hair.
*
EDIT, AGAIN, AGAIN, AGAIN:* This applies to the Homunculi, too. Why don't you embrace your essential immortality?


----------



## PichuK (Nov 9, 2008)

It makes a lot more sense in the manga for him to not want his current body.
He's a living time bomb -- he could die at any moment


----------



## Minnow (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, well, until I finish reading the manga, all my posts and arguments will both: a.) come off as naive, and b.) refer to the anime.

I would like to see the main reasons in the manga, though, as I am at a loss as to _why_ he wants to be human. And I *will* pick up the manga again as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 12, 2008)

What's strange to me is how they never considered how  in the manga, Barry's souless body touched the piece of metal where his blood seal is, they both get destroyed or something on those lines. Maybe I just missed something. That would mean another point to why Al should stay immortal.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 24, 2008)

Should have joined a looooong time ago. 

1. Who is your favorite character?
Uhhh... all the good guys. And some of the bad ones, too.  
2. Anime or manga? 
Manga. Because THE ENDING GAH
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please! 
Uhhhhh.... Not really. Haven't read fanfiction in a while. Quite a while.
4. Least favorite character?
Can't decide. Probably Kimbly who is evil and scary but mostly scary.
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? 
Yes. And... GAH WHAT IN THE WORLD WAS THAT AKLFLDSKJK 


Ahem. The problem with Al's armor body is that in the manga, it says that it's a time bomb.  And you can't feel and stuff with it. I mean, what's the point of living (they don't have much entertainment back then, mind you) if you can't eat or sleep and stuff? 

About Barry the chopper... I thought they tried to put another soul into his old body, but his body rejected it, and the only reason his body was living was because his soul was still there or something. I might be wrong though...


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 28, 2008)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Ahem. The problem with Al's armor body is that in the manga, it says that it's a time bomb.  And you can't feel and stuff with it. I mean, what's the point of living (they don't have much entertainment back then, mind you) if you can't eat or sleep and stuff?
> 
> About Barry the chopper... I thought they tried to put another soul into his old body, but his body rejected it, and the only reason his body was living was because his soul was still there or something. I might be wrong though...


You live so you can eat and sleep to survive. Therefor, you are living so you can live.

Don't forget that the God thing is using Al's body (If my memory serves me right), so it's still the same thing.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm.... Good point. I dunno. Maybe they just didn't think it through. 



Spoiler



Actually, we still don't know what the Gate/the Truth/the God thing is doing with Al's body. It's just _there_. Unless, of course, I am missing something again.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 11, 2008)

Attempting to revive discussion...

Here, I found this. It compares aspects of FMA (Anime) to several aspects of HP. It's fairly interesting and makes sense. Be warned, spoilers for books 1-5 and episodes 26-51.


----------



## Keltena (May 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard? This place has kind of died, but maybe we can bring it back to life now, who knows. xD;


----------



## Greed (May 8, 2010)

Greed is my favorite character


----------



## Keltena (May 8, 2010)

Mm. Hughes is by far my fave <3 Though Ed is amazing too.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 8, 2010)

More members.

That means me. :D IMPORTANT NOTE: I am only familiar with FMA: Brotherhood, so pretty much everything I say is referring to Brotherhood.


1. Who is your favorite character? ~ Lust, but I also like Lan Fan, Uber Awesomesauce 2nd Lieutenant Maria Ross, Zampano,  Olivier (kind of) and Dorchet/Dolcetto.
2. Anime or manga? Why? ~ Manga... I think just because it's easier to draw from a book. :3
3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please! ~ Unfortunately, no.
4. Least favorite character? ~ Pretty much any Homunculus who's not one of the L.E.G. (Lust - Envy - Gluttony)
5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? ~ Nope.

EDIT: I made this using a screenshot from episode 13.

Also, Darksong says Dorchet's face looks different in the original FMA and now I'm scared. o.o'


----------



## Darksong (May 8, 2010)

*1. Who is your favorite character? *Envy. At least this is the only place I know of where there aren't at least two other Envy fans. XD (Although I could be wrong since I only looked through the first page.)
*2. Anime or manga? Why?* Manga. I still don't know what it was in the manga when Lin said that he fought Envy in the city, so I'm looking into it. Plus, whenever I talk about the anime, people think I'm talking about the original, when I've never even seen one minute of the original. All I know is that Envy wears purple and that Wrath is vastly different. And Lust is a complete hypocrite.
Also, I like the manga better because they totally ruined Envy's voice in the english Brotherhood DX
*3. Seen any good fanart or fics lately? Share please!* Nope. I have drawn Envy 11.5 times, though. The last time, I refused to do his face for some reason, so I only count it as half. o_O 
*4. Least favorite character?* Kimblee and all of the Homunculi except the LEG (*L*ust *E*nvy *G*luttony), mentioned above by my sister). And Mustang was becoming a favorite 



Spoiler: FMA Brotherhood ep 53



until he turned all Scar-like.


*5. Have you seen The Movie? What did you think? *Haven't seen it.


----------



## Minnow (May 12, 2010)

You know, it's kind of pointless to answer the question of liking the anime or the manga better if you've only seen Brotherhood. They're close enough. 

Anyway, since Brotherhood is all the thing now, I'll talk about that. Did anyone else think the animation in episode 53 (?) was reeeally good, especially when Envy was freaking out and showing off his transformations? As much of a bastard she is, it's hard not to like him. With all her snarking and laughing. 

I think it's interesting how he seems to be the most truly evil and monstrous, because she absolutely has no care or empathy for anyone except himself. 

I also really liked how Sloth turned out to be the fastest Homunculus. It fits so perfectly with the idea of Sloth, ie, having the ability but deliberately choosing not to use it because you don't feel like it or it's a bother.


----------



## Darksong (May 13, 2010)

Ah, okay, so I looked around last night and so I found some of the old FMA anime, and Wrath is ADORABLE <3

I also saw the part where my avatar happens, but that's pretty much it.

BIG EDIT: I found Wrath's little bouncy thing... must have thought I looked through episode 46 when I actually didn't. But I'm still looking for the episode that has my avatar in it. And why Shou Tucker's head is upside down... o_O

I'm also totally addicted to shading my most recent drawing of Envy. :P I'll scan it. _Eventually._

I then told my sister about it and she was both amused (by the fact that Sloth is a girl) and startled (since Dolcetto or Dorchet is a little different). 

OK so now I'm going to look for more Envy references and for Wrath's bounciness.

And to answer Minnow's question, I kept telling Roy not to kill it XD and ironically we were talking about the Great Depression in Social Studies for the past few days... No, Envy.... ;^;


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 13, 2010)

Quick question: When is Brotherhood gonna be dubbed?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 13, 2010)

^ It's dubbed in America, but I think Funimation has the choice between dubbing and subbing, and I think we're up to Episode 12/3/4, I forget.

Uh I can has a join? o: I'm mostly a manga reader and holy fucking shit that last chapter.


----------



## Darksong (May 13, 2010)

Yeah. Here, the last one was 13 (my sister LOVED that one) and 14's coming upon us. I'm excited to see some of the Homunculi again. :D I think the ones we're seeing in episode 14 are Lust, Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Sloth and Wrath. But I only ever use the first initials of the Homunculi's names. :P

I watched some more of the original Fullmetal Alchemist anime... I was amused at Envy's tantrum in 32.Also, I think his (er, its) English voice fits better in the older anime, but since he (IT!) looks and acts different in Brotherhood, the voice doesn't fit as well in my opinion... Lust is _awesome,_ though. 
I need to teach myself that Envy is an it. :P


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 13, 2010)

^Brotherhood's dubbing is up to 13 right now, but my DVR recording got deleted because there was a marathon of some other show that was set to record automatically. D: 14's next week though, and it's not all bad because the LEG shows up and Greed dies.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 19, 2010)

So uh. Ep. 14. 

I remember staring at the screen and wondering why it was rated TV-MA. Of course Bradley/Wrath slashing the fuck out of everyone could have contributed to that, I dunno...!


----------



## Darksong (May 19, 2010)

My sister and I are blaming it on Bradley. But that _was_ the first mature-rated thing we were ever willing to watch.... XD I'm excited for the new theme song and ending this week, as well as Ling, and Lan Fan. ~

Actually, there was someone in my sixth period class who was singing the bananaphone thing, and I actually went up to them and told them it was "Ling-Ling-Ling-Ling-Ling LanFanaphone." That was one of the puns on someone's sign-up back there that I saw when I was reading through the thread. xD

Also, I recently got all five volumes of the Fullmetal Alchemist novels. I finished the first one in a day and am about halfway through the second one. I'm wishing the Homunculi were in there. Too much Roy Mustang....


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 22, 2010)

I fucking hated watching the Tucker arc again; the pain's worse when you know Nina and Alexander are gonna turn into a chimera. _And retains Nina's brain_.

Quick question; with Wrath, Pride and Sloth, which do you prefer guys? The anime or the manga versions? I'd much rather the anime versions, though that might just be because I never read the manga. That and Trisha!Sloth is rather sexy.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 22, 2010)

Wrath: Original Wrath from original FMA. Way more adorable than the other Wrath. D:
Pride: I don't really care much, since either way we have a Pride who I don't really like. :P
Sloth: I prefer Girl!Sloth. (At least that's what I call her...)


----------



## Darksong (May 25, 2010)

Same answers as Cryptica. Wrath is adorable... 

But that's not the only reason I'm posting here. Cryptica showed me Everybody Edits, which is pretty much a fun blocky game where you're a smiley face and well, everybody can edit the room. However, there are also locked ones where you can only move around. But still, I was on an open and pretty much empty one. So I built myself a bit of a rope to get up in the middle of the ceiling...

...and built this.

This actually took shorter than I thought it would. Now I'm thanking Lust for being such a good reference.

Funny thing is, when my sister built a rope of up arrows to it, it got destroyed within minutes. So I'm glad I Printscreened when I did. XD


----------



## Greed (May 25, 2010)

Darksong said:


> Yeah. Here, the last one was 13 (my sister LOVED that one) and 14's coming upon us. I'm excited to see some of the Homunculi again. :D I think the ones we're seeing in episode 14 are Lust, Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Sloth and Wrath. But I only ever use the first initials of the Homunculi's names. :P
> 
> I watched some more of the original Fullmetal Alchemist anime... I was amused at Envy's tantrum in 32.Also, I think his (er, its) English voice fits better in the older anime, but since he (IT!) looks and acts different in Brotherhood, the voice doesn't fit as well in my opinion... Lust is _awesome,_ though.
> I need to teach myself that Envy is an it. :P


I need to watch brotherhood in English becaue I've been watching them all in Japanese on YouTube and it got to 13 and 13 got removed along with like all the others. Greed is better than Lust in my opinion, and Envy is a he only he has a female voice actor in the English and Japanese. Now after watching up to 12 in Brotherhood I went back and watched the regular series and noticed they made some changes in Brotherhood. Does anyone know why they did that?


----------



## Darksong (May 25, 2010)

Regigigas said:


> I need to watch brotherhood in English becaue I've been watching them all in Japanese on YouTube and it got to 13 and 13 got removed along with like all the others. Greed is better than Lust in my opinion, and Envy is a he only he has a female voice actor in the English and Japanese. Now after watching up to 12 in Brotherhood I went back and watched the regular series and noticed they made some changes in Brotherhood. Does anyone know why they did that?


The original series... I'm not sure about the story behind that. But Brotherhood was made to follow the manga more. And honestly, now that I've watched both, I'm not sure about my preferences. And yes, Envy's voice actor is female. I think it fit better in the original anime...

Oh, and also, for Brotherhood, try Hulu.


----------



## Greed (May 25, 2010)

Darksong said:


> The original series... I'm not sure about the story behind that. But Brotherhood was made to follow the manga more. And honestly, now that I've watched both, I'm not sure about my preferences. And yes, Envy's voice actor is female. I think it fit better in the original anime...
> 
> Oh, and also, for Brotherhood, try Hulu.


Ok thanks and yeah I agree Envy with a female voice actor is better.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 25, 2010)

Darksong said:


> The original series... I'm not sure about the story behind that. But Brotherhood was made to follow the manga more. And honestly, now that I've watched both, I'm not sure about my preferences. And yes, Envy's voice actor is female. I think it fit better in the original anime...
> 
> Oh, and also, for Brotherhood, try Hulu.


I think the anime Overtook The Manga. 

This is what my Wiki Powers gave me:



> When the studio Bones adapted [FullMetalAlchemist] into an anime series, Arakawa aided them in developing it. However, *she later let them work alone in the making of the script so that both manga and anime would have different endings, and to develop the manga further.*


----------



## Greed (May 25, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> I think the anime Overtook The Manga.
> 
> This is what my Wiki Powers gave me:


Ok? I also noticed that Greed and his Chimeras look different and when Izumi is fighting against Greed her shirt is black rather than white. Also Greed's shirt should be black and not red, his mouth when in his shield form should not move when he talks just like the original series. Why is Bradly Wrath instead of Pride? Why is Sloth a giant guy instead of Ed and Al's mother/Bradly's secretary? 
Yes yes I understand that it's made to follow the manga but why change things? Also why is Breda Falmin and Falmin Breda?


----------



## Darksong (May 26, 2010)

Regigigas said:


> Ok? I also noticed that Greed and his Chimeras look different and when Izumi is fighting against Greed her shirt is black rather than white. Also Greed's shirt should be black and not red, his mouth when in his shield form should not move when he talks just like the original series. Why is Bradly Wrath instead of Pride? Why is Sloth a giant guy instead of Ed and Al's mother/Bradly's secretary?
> Yes yes I understand that it's made to follow the manga but why change things? Also why is Breda Falmin and Falmin Breda?


Because the anime was originally a bit of a spinoff from the manga, I think, but then they made a second Fullmetal Alchemist anime to be more similar to the manga. I actually see Brotherhood as "normal" because I'm so used to it and the manga. XD

But I never knew about the Breda-Falman switch. I don't really understand it either, if you say it's there.

Basically, the anime was changed from the manga, but with Brotherhood, they changed it back.

Unfortunately, I just barely missed the playing of the original anime on TV (I started watching at episode 2 of Brotherhood) and so now I have to watch the ones on iTunes. Oh, well.


----------



## Greed (May 26, 2010)

Darksong said:


> Because the anime was originally a bit of a spinoff from the manga, I think, but then they made a second Fullmetal Alchemist anime to be more similar to the manga. I actually see Brotherhood as "normal" because I'm so used to it and the manga. XD
> 
> But I never knew about the Breda-Falman switch. I don't really understand it either, if you say it's there.
> 
> ...


Well in the original Falman is the fat guy that works under Mustang and Breda is the gray haired guy that also works under Mustang.


----------



## Minnow (May 26, 2010)

Huh? No, from what I remember, in the original anime, Falman was the grey-haired guy (who for some reason I always confused with Havoc) and Breda was the red-haired fat guy. Is that different from brotherhood and the manga? I didn't think so, because in one of the new episodes, Greed!Ling, like, shouts Falman's name when he's guarding the gate.

EDIT: Guys, guys, Brotherhood is easily accessible at FUNimation's website. That's where I watch it.


----------



## Darksong (May 26, 2010)

Minnow said:


> EDIT: Guys, guys, Brotherhood is easily accessible at FUNimation's website. That's where I watch it.


Oh, yeah, that. I forgot. XD It's about two episodes ahead of Hulu.

Also, for some reason, on Hulu, they normally translate the songs in English on even episodes and Japanese on odd episodes, and yet in episode 55 they translate Rain in English...


----------



## Greed (May 31, 2010)

Just finished watching all the available episodes of Brotherhood and wow did I get a ride of a life time. I like how Sloth always complains, it kinda reminds me of Shikamaru(if I'm even spelling it correctly)from Naruto how he always used to complain. Armstong's sister is hardcore and what's up with Kimblee wearing a white suit with a matching hat?


----------



## Darksong (May 31, 2010)

Yes, you spelled Shikamaru correctly.

Also, since Brotherhood was made to be like the manga, Kimblee kept his outfit from the books. I actually had a similar reaction when I was watching Brotherhood and saw that Kimblee was wearing a read coat and a slightly different hairdo. I was like, "what's with his look?"

I thought that a certain line said by Brotherhood's Pride was pretty funny. It was pertaining to Kimblee, so I thought I would bring it up. It's a slight spoiler, though, since it's vague.

It was something like "Your suit is turning a lovely shade of red, isn't it?" I think that's the only time I've ever enjoyed Kimblee.


----------



## Greed (May 31, 2010)

Darksong said:


> Yes, you spelled Shikamaru correctly.
> 
> Also, since Brotherhood was made to be like the manga, Kimblee kept his outfit from the books. I actually had a similar reaction when I was watching Brotherhood and saw that Kimblee was wearing a read coat and a slightly different hairdo. I was like, "what's with his look?"
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, Pride is actually pretty bad ass considering he's Selim Bradley. In the original series Kimblee wore a crimson red coat with matching pants and a black t-shirt and his hair was like a buzz cut only with a ponytail. The spoiler you were talking about was said by Pride,when Kimblee was dying. It was sort of a joke since his suit was turing like a crimson color and his nickname is the Crmison Alchemist


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd actually like to join, as I've been fond of FMA for a while, and I am sad that it's over now.

Though in any case, the entire series is great. As for my favorite character, Number 66 would probably get that title.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 11, 2010)

Glad to see another new person here, especially a friend. Welcome, Exo-Raikou. Number 66 was originally my favorite character, believe it or not, until about episode 19 when Envy took over. 

So apparently, the manga is over now? Maybe I should catch up; I only go by the Japanese episodes and the books here. Here, in episode 60, I'm actually rather amused by how bleak the situation is looking for the protagonists. I've always been the evil one. xD But Wrath and Pride still deserve to die for what they did to Colonel Mustang.

Anyway, my life is filled with Lan Fan now. :P I had another argument about LanFan-aphone versus Bananaphone in Social Studies a few days ago. xD (New members, the "LanFanaphone" pun was in someone's sign up way back when, and I tend to repeat it since I'm a fan of... Lan Fan.) Not only that, but I've dreamed I was Lan Fan twice recently; once last Friday night and then the Sunday night after. I also dreamed Ling taught me how to whistle or something; oddly, I now seem to be getting it.

Long story short, I seem to like the Xing characters best.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, the Xing characters are cool, even if we only know enough of them to count on one hand. Lin(g) has that in spades, especially when he becomes Greed 2.0. To be honest, I didn't think too much of Lan Fan Until she curb-stomped Envy, and then later Gluttony with her automail.

Now that I think about it, I've taken a liking to most of the characters except for General Raven and the nameless Gold-Toothed alchemist I even laughed a little when Armstrong killed Raven. Number 66 just stands out because he skates the line between Ax Crazy and Comic Relief.

Kimblee also ranks up as a favorite of mine just because he looks like an FMA-ified Orochimaru. I even give him Orochimaru's voice when i read the manga..

I too have been watching the Japanese anime (and English, since FMA's dub is the best non fandub of an anime I've ever seen) but I'm not too far in either version. Even so, I plan on watching all episodes of both versions, even if the dub cuts out parts of the ending and beginning themes, as well as usually cutting the previews for the next episode.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 11, 2010)

About the curb-stomping... xD I never could follow that part. I read it again in the manga today, but it didn't make any sense to me. I guess I just tend to get scatterbrained when 1. it's my two favorite characters on the same panel, and 2. it's split across two different books. Especially the former. And it wasn't in the anime, so it doesn't really help. But I DID discover that if it WERE in the anime, then it would be this week's episode. I still can't remember what happens on this one.

...But I'm absolutely dreading the English version of episode 19. Lust's death is completely okay, but Havoc... *shudders* at least my sister didn't see that. And "Hypocritical" (a term shared by me and my sister meaning "shouting pitifully in pain") Hawkeye isn't exactly preferable either. ... But I'm still watching it. And buying it on iTunes. XD

Basically, I don't like episode 19 for two reasons but I'm watching it anyway.

I'm also planning to teach my parakeet (I'm going to get it in a couple of weeks) the third ending, Tsunaida Te. :P


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 11, 2010)

Episode 19 certainly is going to be interesting I dread it just because Number 66 dies in that episode. I'm more wondering of how Laura Bailey is going to pull off Lust screaming as Mustang burns her alive, as well as her Death. I worry more about 22, as I can only imagine how Caitlin Glass is going to pull off the moment when Winry learns that Scar killed her parents/

And Speaking of Scar, am I the only one who thinks his English voice sounds like Clancy Brown? If I could find a clip of Clancy as Long Feng from Avatar, i would, but no clips seem to exist.

And lastly: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





There are no words.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 25, 2010)

Ah! Don't let this die. >< Anyway, I came here because I ordered the second season of the original Fullmetal Alchemist anime on DVD, and it finally got here. Well, I only watched the last four or five episodes but I did stay up until about 11 last night just doing so. xD I really didn't get the ending, but at least now I have a reason to visit Germany (or England). Also, I thought that when Envy turned into 



Spoiler: last or second-to-last episode



a dragon or something at the end, it looked like a Rayquaza/Kingdra splice.


 I always knew those two Pokemon were awesome. :)

And just as I predicted, I did have a Fullmetal Alchemist dream the night after... I dreamed that I, my sister and Wrath took a boat from Siberia to Alaska, and landed at a gas station where there was an outdoor swimming pool, a hotel (all three of us got a room; it was number 217 and was very small, with beds propped vertically against the wall which took up most of the room), and also Greed's chimeras, who began chasing me around. I also remember swimming in the _outdoor_ swimming pool. And we were in _Alaska._

Not sure how that came about, but it sure was fun. XD


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jun 25, 2010)

It made sense until I realized that you were in Alaska.

Anyhoo, I watched the dub of 19 last week, and I must tip my hat to Laura Bailey and Colleen Clinkenbeard for their respective performances as Lust and Hawkeye in that episode. The dub certainly made it ten times more intense.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 26, 2010)

I somehow remembered Hawkeye's screaming as more dramatic in the Japanese episode, but I'm glad it wasn't too bad. I'm like a Ralts, kind of; whenever someone in a TV show I know starts screaming painfully, I get sad too. So I didn't have to start screaming as well.

Oh, yes, I have a couple of FMA Flipnotes.

The first one, and this one, which was actually made before the first one and is more Homunculi-based.


----------



## The Meme (Jun 28, 2010)

Say, could I join? The manga is dead, but I still believe FMA is one of the greatest stories ever told. My favorite character is non-greed possessed Ling


----------



## Darksong (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah. I like Ling but he's not my favorite. I had yet another dream about him last night for some reason...

Anyway. I'm making another Fullmetal Alchemist flipnote, and I was wanting an opinion, so... does anyone have an idea on what Pokemon Maes Hughes should be? I'm doing a Flipnote with the song "Ready Steady Go" from the original anime, but I was going to include Hughes as a Pokemon and didn't have any idea what he should be. xD Does anyone else have an idea?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 5, 2010)

Something makes me suggest Floatzel or Mr Mime, but I have no idea why o.o Or maybe a Togekiss, seeing as it is badass and adorable (and has cute babies). Whichever you choose, it should be a good foil with Mustang. Maybe make Mustang a Typhlosion (it can make fire by rubbings it fur ... hur hur) and Floatzel?


----------



## The Meme (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know... I'm seeing Mae as an especially oblivious Raichu or Whiscash... Maybe i'm just wierd.


----------

